
Don't keep yourself DRY; be REAL instead - jedc
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/05/dont-keep-yourself-dry-be-real-instead.html
======
BerislavLopac
[accent=French]Listen to me very carefully, I will say zis only once![/accent]
;)

------
Deestan
"REpetition'sn't ALlthatbad"?

~~~
nate
:) Nice, I'll consider that one.

------
joe_the_user
DRY is a principle of writing programs.

I don't think it applies to human communication in general and I have never
seen the term DRY applied to questions of human-to-human communication.

My blog posts aren't object oriented either...

~~~
nate
Joe, my point wasn't that people are literally applying the term DRY to their
human to human communications. My point was that they unintentionally do it.
I'll see time and time again a blogger or writer or speaker stuck. And one of
the reasons they are stuck is that they feel they are out of material. What
they can say has either been said by themselves before or someone else.

And I feel especially us programmers who are so used to not repeating
ourselves are especially victim to this.

So my point is there is a ton of treasure in polishing and reiterating wisdom
you or other have shared before, since the time or times you tell it in your
own way may very well reach an entirely new audience (or old audience that
really needs to hear it again).

